
Blizzard cancels Overwatch's Switch launch event - belltaco
https://twitter.com/nintendonyc/status/1183940424467173378
======
mewse-hn
BlizzCon is going to be a _fucking disaster_

------
blaisio
I'm not sure if I believe it was really blizzard who cancelled it. I wouldn't
be surprised if Nintendo cancelled it. They have a lot more to lose by
becoming associated with Blizzard's controversy. Especially if there were
protests outside their store.

------
jammygit
They are genuinely afraid of more media screwups and bad press?

~~~
loceng
They could control everything internally perfectly - however that won't
prevent content from being produced of even one or a few who protest.
Externally they can't control who protests outside the event - which will be a
source of content for media.

